# Java Moss?



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Where is the moss located in terms of how much light it gets? I bet it's that it's not getting enough light with the LED's. But we'd need more info to confirm!


----------



## blackwidow (Mar 22, 2010)

java moss doest need that much light, i have a branch of java moss that stay underneath of substrate about half inch, the only place it gets light is from the glass, that branch stays where the substrate meets the front glass so i can see. I have that setup for more than a year and the moss wont die, it has not been grow more because no space for them but it does not die. I dont often turn on my room's light, which is i can say pretty dim in my room all of the time. Java moss does not need that much light to stay alive.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

It's likely an issue with your water. Do you have a pH reading handy? More often than not, pH is the issue.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

I had the same problem a couple years ago in a 5g but i didn't know much about FW back then. Could be light or water chemistry not sure which though...we need more info! >:O


----------



## blackwidow (Mar 22, 2010)

i would say the most problem for moss to grow is the heat/temperature.


----------



## Pem Corgi (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree with blackwidow re: that temp seems to be a pertinent parameter...I have java moss recently purchased from two sources, one is my LFS (the largest on the east coast-by their advertising) the other by mail order. I divided moss from both into my two tanks, but 3 weeks later some new-ish cardinals had ich into one tank, so I increased temp to 85 degrees F there nd used API Super Ich Cure for 4 treatments instead of two.

I also have a segment of the mail-order Java Moss from the mail order shipment in an open bowl in a sunny window, temp ranges from 60-78 degrees F during the course of a day here.

Results: the java moss in both fish tanks (20 g long & 20 g tall) had a few greenish sprouts, but lots of brown (within a week of moving here). The window-bowl is bright green and moss increasing in volume. Never a hint of brown there. 

Now, going to observe the cardinal/ich tank at its high temp (85-86 F) for over a week... with the increased temp, the Java moss look amazing, lots of new rich green--more than anywhere else by a mile. It is not the only plant to act this way; my bacopas now reach the waterline, anubias and crypts are going nuts. 

I thought increased temp was a big issue for these plants-guess not??? 

My feeling is that if Java Moss may need a certain level of hands-off...too much attention and it fails. Just my thoughts and most still a mystery!


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Pem Corgi said:


> I agree with blackwidow re: that temp seems to be a pertinent parameter...I have java moss recently purchased from two sources, one is my LFS (the largest on the east coast-by their advertising) the other by mail order. I divided moss from both into my two tanks, but 3 weeks later some new-ish cardinals had ich into one tank, so I increased temp to 85 degrees F there nd used API Super Ich Cure for 4 treatments instead of two.
> 
> I also have a segment of the mail-order Java Moss from the mail order shipment in an open bowl in a sunny window, temp ranges from 60-78 degrees F during the course of a day here.
> 
> ...


Maybe all the java moss died off and then grew new growth more resistant to warm water. Kind of like when you put an emersed plant in a submerged enviroment. Adaptation? If so that'd be really cool.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

xandergrzy said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have a question related to some java moss in my 10 gallon tank. I'm on my second batch of it from the fish store, and I can't seem to keep it alive. It starts by loosing its color (becoming a pale green rather than the deep green it normally is), than eventually turning light brown and dying off. The tank is just finishing its nitrogen cycle if that has anything to do with it. I asked the fish store about it and they sold me LED lights for the hood of tank (it is still pretty low light, and it gets very little sunlight). Most of my other plants seem to do okay, but I feel like they could all be doing a little better.
> 
> ...


It will turn brown and die when there isnt enough light.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I was never able to keep java moss alive either, with low-medium light and a steady temp of 78. My java fern, anubias, amazon swords and sag all grow really well in the same conditions, but moss dies for me.


----------



## blackwidow (Mar 22, 2010)

if im not mistaken, moss should be kept at below 78'f.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Java moss grows really well in my 82 degree, VERY low light 75 gallon, but dies in my medium light 76 degree 10 gallon. Ph 8.2 in both tanks.


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

So if ph is an issue with Java Moss what ph does it like?


----------

